# Show me the Fuse!!!!!Dash board lights, lights on Auto shifter panel, stereo lights..



## bentley98 (Nov 14, 2004)

Lights in the dash board, shifter panel (which illuminates P, R, D etc) and stereo control lights are not working. It could be a fuse problem???

I checked the two fuse locations I am aware of. One near the battery and second one under the steering. I did not find fuse for these lights???? Anyone knows where the fuse for these lights located?

Any other inputs to resolve this are also appreciated. Btw I did search for some keywords and no useful info came up

Thanks


----------



## bentley98 (Nov 14, 2004)

anyone?


----------

